# Anyone homesteading in Michigan?



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just checking to see if anyone on here lives in Michigan. I grew up in the lower peninsula in the 'thumb' region, between Flint and Port Huron. I was raised on a small farm in the country and grew up with chickens, pigs and cows and land to explore. I joined the Air Force after High School and moved around for years and ultimately ended up in Nebraska where I currently live and am staying until my kids finish High School (3-5 years). 

I have always missed Michigan for its 4-seasons and abundance of outdoor activities. Nebraska has 4 seasons, but it is mostly farmland and I miss trees and lakes. I plan on taking the family back this Summer and look around in the Northern part of the lower peninsula for some land or small farms to show them what it's like. 

Anyone here already living and homesteading in Michigan? Where do you live? How has your experience been? I'd love to hear about it....Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I was raised in Port Huron and hubby and I had a 20 acre homestead in Goodells until we got fed up with the tax state and moved to MO. We do miss the wonderful wonderful soil we had that would grow anything. But don't miss winters that went on toooo long and neighbors getting closer and closer until I had nowhere to ride my horse safely anymore. Also miss the orchards where we could pick cherries,apples,peaches and the great Armada flea market! Spent all my summers at our family cottage on Lae Huron and my adult summers at my folks cabin either near Alpena or up on Lake Superior so I do really miss the lakes, at times. But since we now are able to own 120 acres paying only $350 a year taxes with no building codes we are free to do what we like on our property. Our original homestead has been swalloped up by the 'burbs and I sure wouldn't wanna live anywhere near driving distance from Detroit. DH has relatives there and my brother recently moved from Flint to the Brown ity area; maybe a bit safer place to be.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Here in Michigan - near Cadillac area. Wonderful area...great people...lots of homesteads available for good prices....downside: depending on your occupation, work can be hard to find. TONS of acres of federal/state land near here with lots of woods and trails. Yes, I don't think I'd live anywhere else.  Welcome back...maybe?


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

We are in Southern, MI..we both grew up here...moved to California for 5 years with the military, and were more than ecstatic to come back as soon as we were done!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

We're in the SE corner of Ingham County, about half way between Lansing and Ann Arbor as the crow flies.

I'm not from Michigan, I moved here in '95...I've traveled or lived in all but 4 US states and though I've seen some wonderful places I wouldn't trade any of them for Michigan to live (even though Mutti's taxes and freedom from building codes do sound lovely )


----------



## misterB (Apr 27, 2008)

I also live near Cadillac, and while ive had to start over, i like my smallholding, ive been homesteading since 1990, and i also like this area, there are homesteaders scattered all over this area, so finding stock and like minded people isnt difficult.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Born in Detroit, but in the thumb for 25 years. Come on back, but only if you are retired or can bring your job with you.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We are in SW Michigan. We love it here. It's not the cheapest place to live. We love the seasons - even winter. We'd like a bit more land. We don't have a large selection of animal feed readily available. Large Animal vets are few and far between. But the people have been easy to get along with. Less.people think we are strange here than any where else we have lived.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Grew up in Metropolitan Detroit (Clinton Twp.) but moved "up North" at the first opportunity and spent 20 years kicking around Clare, Gladwin and Missaukee counties before coming to SW PA in 2007. 

Michigan will always be HOME!


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

am in central mi with goats, rabbits, chickens, and soon to be cows, and pigs


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I was born in Detroit,Homesteaded in the 70's in central Mich. and now I'm in the Thumb. Having traveled, there are many places I like for various reasons,but Michigan has Many reasons to Homestead here. Land Taxes are getting to be very bad,and too many years of "progressives' in politics have put a serious damper on our Job outlook.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Jobs is a major issue in Michigan. In the UP, it never really recovered from the Depression of the 1920s, so the latest downturn isn't as much of a factor. 

Western UP has milder climates and a shortage of people.

North of Grand Rapids, there are places where the Amish are moving out that might suit a homestead way of life. Several unique homesteads around Gowen, MI.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Regarding the tax burden of any state, check out this site:

http://retirementliving.com/RLtaxes.html


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

A lot of Thumbers here.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm in southwest Michigan. Grew up here. Agree that taxes are high, but land prices have dropped since the economic downturn in the country. Michigan was hit hard. Housing prices are down about 33% and land prices can be down as much as 50% from just 7-8 years ago. This is a good time to buy if you're thinking about it. I love it here Spring, Summer and Fall, but come Winter I'm ready to leave. Michigan is a beautiful state with many resources for homesteading, good soils, good hunting, land for sale and water everywhere. People here for the most part are friendly and helpful. Come on over!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We lived in more than a dozen places in MI as a kid. Both upper and lower MI. Some of my fondest memories are in the UP around the town of Christmas.

I'll be making a visit there this spring.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Mid-Michigan here. Cows, pigs, muscovy ducks, chickens, and rabbits.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Northwest LP . . . . . . . .

Every time I see 'footage' of one of our many disgusting *wars* I see barren rocky country side . . . . . . .Not here . . . . . Trees and green

need to cut down some of my pines so as to make my final resting "box"

hope to have several years to think about that one....................


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

SW MI, best place on earth, in the center of heaven. Ok, I'm prejudiced. 

@Jim-mi, are you near a place they call High Roll-away? Went there about 10 years ago and fell in love with it.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I must confess . . . .never heard of High roll-away . . . . .. . .
Any more description of such place . .???


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

My folks had a cabin at Christmas....still remember meeting the bear out wild blueberry picking! And wading in the icy Lake Superior in August....sis and I always told Mom is wasn't cold thru our blue lips!!! I could easily be a Yooper.....but DH doesn't like the cold on his old bones anymore. My cousins all farmed around Croswell and we spent many a week at their place...think that is when I decided the country was where I'd live somehow someday. Still remember Aunt Doris in her barefeet grabbing a chicken,wringing its neck and making us dinner...wow, shocker for a city kid! Mom always sent a gallon of milk so we wouldn't drink the raw milk....so of course we drank as much raw milk as we could.....memories,ah. Making me homsick


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

We live in Northeast Michigan near Alpena. As someone else mentioned, jobs are scarce. Land is reasonable.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

hey loghome mom we are about a hour west of alpena in the comins area yes we love it here , we have horses.goats,rabbits,chickens,calves,ducks


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> @Jim-mi, are you near a place they call High Roll-away? Went there about 10 years ago and fell in love with it.


Up by Kingsley, on the Manistee River?

You all are making me homesick! It doesn't take much, especially around the holidays. 

I don't know of a prettier small town than Charlevoix. Love that whole area, from Traverse City to Petoskey ... for those who have never been there, the road (US-31) runs along the bay and Lake Michigan through rolling country with lots of orchards. Heaven on Earth! It's a might chilly in the wintertime, though. :teehee:


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Never lived in Mich. but spent alot of time there. ALL my relatives live in Michigan and worked for wither Ford or GM. I was in Toledo when young, then Dad moved around a bit and never went north to Michigan.

Michigan is Gods country for sure .... the greatest hunting and fishing. I've hunted in the thumb around Ubley and north to Mesick and Traverse City. I've fished every major river in Michigan for salmon and trout. I've always been in awe of how nice the natural resources are in Michigan.

Ohio Rusty ><>

The lonliest sound on earth is a cold and quiet anvil .......


----------



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes ! I live in Port Huron, MI. now. Really Ft. Gratiot on keewahdin Rd. I have more deer, foxes, bats , racoons then I did when I lived in Smiths Creek . I lived in different states, but kept coming back here to Michigan. Sue


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Green, I used to live in your town! On Military Street ... in an apartment in the big house next to the Speedy Printing, right across the street from the Post Office.

I really liked Port Huron. Good people there.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I was born and raised in the thumb.. Lexington area. Grew up and moved to the UP for a while, but lack of jobs eventually took me back to the thumb area where I had a homestead in Cass City/Bad Axe area. Had dairy goats, horses, hogs, chickens, turkeys and beef. I now live in Northern Lower Michigan, on the east side and love it! The veiw is awesome, the people are relaxed, the soil good and living expenses low. Jobs are a bit hard to find, depending what you do.

If you'd like to chat with lots of other Michigander Homesteaders, shoot me a PM, I'll give you the link to a forum just for Michigan Homesteaders. :thumb:


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

We'll be in da U.P. in a few more years.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

weedlady said:


> We'll be in da U.P. in a few more years.


What area? It's beautiful up there for sure!


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

Kazahleenah said:


> What area? It's beautiful up there for sure!


Oh yes, it surely is. We will be in in Chatham. Can't wait!!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

SW Mi here, about where the middle 'M' line intersects with the crease up to my little finger. Transferred from Indiana following the fortunes of a major manufacturing company(which went bankrupt) in 1983. This area is pretty job depressed right now, but if you have independent income stream, you might find a place for yourself. I did, five acres on a lake front, with room for garden, woodcutting, walking trails, etc. One caveat about homesteading in Michigan, you have to be very careful of the soil and the water table. Most land in this state is glacial moraine, from the glacier of the last ice age, so you might get get pure sand to clay to gravel to swampy bog--and you have to inspect the property very carefully to find workable, fertile soil. It will be your bank account, you know...... I've found people to be the same wherever you go. Some good ones, a few bad ones, and a few old grouches and nerds.... Good luck and happy hunting--and fishing, and canoeing, and snowmobileing, and cross country skiiing, and gardening, and orcharding, and woodcutting, and raising livestock, and......

(Snow shovelling)

geo


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> You all are making me homesick! It doesn't take much, especially around the holidays.
> 
> I don't know of a prettier small town than Charlevoix. Love that whole area, from Traverse City to Petoskey ... for those who have never been there, the road (US-31) runs along the bay and Lake Michigan through rolling country with lots of orchards. Heaven on Earth! It's a might chilly in the wintertime, though. :teehee:


I'm not too far from those towns you mentioned. And, yes, it is a beautiful drive. We are surrounded by apple/cherry/peach orchards, crop fields, forests and, of course, the Big lake and smaller inland lakes. Except for our large garden, our property has not been worked for over a decade. A neighbor grazes his beef cattle for a few months on our land. Though we love living here, we might consider selling our 40 acres.

Before I moved up north, I thought that not much grew here in this so-called cold climate but that is not the case. Many crops that are specific for shorter growing seasons and cooler temps. thrive here.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Nappy,

Lucky you! When I was a herd tester, I spent 5 days a month up there. Always looked forward to those farms ... heh! I'd work a few hours in the early morning, then again at night, and have the rest of my days free to play. Company even paid for my gas and hotel! Don't get much better than that.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in the thumb, not far from Flint or Lapeer or Saginaw. closer to the first two but about the same to distance to all them. lots of other little towns in between.

Jobs are a issue. seems every where.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> I don't know of a prettier small town than Charlevoix. Love that whole area, from Traverse City to Petoskey ... for those who have never been there, the road (US-31) runs along the bay and Lake Michigan through rolling country with lots of orchards. Heaven on Earth! It's a might chilly in the wintertime, though. :teehee:


I grew up in Boyne City. Still have family in BC and a ton of cousins in Elk Rapids/Kewadin.

I am in the middle of the big mitten (a little west of Alma, south west of Mt Pleasant).

We have chickens, have had Muscovy ducks, geese, rabbits and turkeys on our 3 acres.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

We are just north of Lapeer here. Plan on moving north in a few years though.
I didn't grow up here I am from Alabama. Dh is from this area. Took me a few years after I moved here to adjust gardening and such to this short of a growing season. I've got it down now, we had a really good harvest this year.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Guess I should check in, I'm here in mid Mi right between Grand Rapids and Lansing. Been here my whole life. I do a "bit" of homesteading, grow a lot of my own food, have a small orchard for my needs, grape vines and rent out some land. The lion's share of the cropland on the farm is in CRP and will be coming out in 2013 so that will be a decision making year. Thinking of selling and building a small energy efficient home on twenty acres and enjoying the gardening, etc. without the headaches of maintaining this old farmstead.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

Amazing how many MI folks are here...I know all the towns mentioned - Lapeer, Alpena, Croswell, Ubly, Charlevoix. Over the holidays I've been in Pt. Huron, Saginaw, Bay City, and Mt. Clemens; glad to finally be able to stay home for a few days. 
Michigan is a great place to be; not only do we have all four seasons sometimes we have them all in one day! I've lived here all my life, both on the east and west sides of the state; did some traveling in the UP during my college years. Love it all, except Detroit, Flint; nasty city areas. 
Glad to see others in my area who are into homesteading, would love to know more about the link for a Michigan homesteading forum.
Despite the lack of jobs and the poor government, Michigan is still a wonderful place to live. My garden has excellent soil and I can ski in the winter and kayak in the summer!


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

We spent a couple years in the thumb, and enjoyed our stay there. The people there were very nice. A lotta farmers, also Mennonites, and Amish. We met some interesting people. 
Now we are back up in the Keweenaw where we have a forty acre farm. We like it here.


Keith


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

weedlady said:


> Oh yes, it surely is. We will be in in Chatham. Can't wait!!


You'll be near Ternary, famous for their Ternary Toast. Chatam is the location for the Michigan State University Experiment Station. They recently got rid of their dairy. Not too far from the UP's largest city, Marquette.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I never understood the draw of the Trenary Toast. All of the doctors at the office I worked at (Marquette OB/GYN) ALWAYS had those in their break room. 

Anyhow...... I've lived all over MI. 

Lets see if I can accurately do this from bottom of the state to the top. 
I've lived in 
Three Rivers
Kalamazoo
Hastings
Troy
All over the Grand Rapids metro region
Rockford
Belding
Greenville
Lakeview
Owosso
West Branch
Mt. Pleasant
Baldwin
Manistee
And most of the last 5 years near Marquette in da U.P. 

Now we're in transition again

(I'm certain I'm forgetting a couple places..... )

Also have dear family who have been long time residents of the Cadillac, Bear Lake, and Traverse City areas


----------



## SSacres (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm down in Monroe County, lots of farmland and small towns, easy commute to Ann Arbor and Toledo.
We're on all sand, but my parents 3 miles away have clay, so the soil really varies. I've narrowed it down to which veggies do well here and manage to put up a good variety. Have chickens, goats and horses, can still find reasonable priced hay in this area, just have to find the right people.
Depending on what type of work you do there are jobs available, I changed jobs back in June, went to a smaller/less stressful company.
My daughter just bought a house/acreage out in Hillsdale area at a very reasonable price, which is a nice area for farming/hunting too.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Jerngen said:


> I never understood the draw of the Trenary Toast. All of the doctors at the office I worked at (Marquette OB/GYN) ALWAYS had those in their break room.
> 
> Anyhow...... I've lived all over MI.
> 
> ...


Your travel history sounds like ours. At one time I could name 13 places in MI where we had lived and I don't think that was all of them. Dad worked on the pipelines and we followed the work.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

You all should come to the annual Michigan get-together!!!


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a question for you Michiganders. I've thought about relocating to the northern lower peninsula a lot - I love the area. But I've never been there in winter. I don't mind snow and cold but I hate wind. Today its about 20 degrees outside, which I wouldn't mind if we didn't have sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts of 50. Here in western Ohio, surrounded by empty grain fields, the winter winds are unrelenting. So my question for you is how are the winter winds in the northern lower peninsula?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Kazahleenah said:


> You all should come to the annual Michigan get-together!!!


 We should have one at my friend's campground in Waterloo! It's a horseman's campground so people could bring their mounts if they wish and head out into the trails.

He also has live bluegrass every Saturday night during the warm season.


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I grew up in Lapeer and graduate High School there before I moved away with the Air Force. Did your husband go to school in Lapeer too?

Now that I'm retired, I dream of moving back...but, I think I want to get a little more north than Lapeer and get out in the woods a little more. 




gunsmithgirl said:


> We are just north of Lapeer here. Plan on moving north in a few years though.
> I didn't grow up here I am from Alabama. Dh is from this area. Took me a few years after I moved here to adjust gardening and such to this short of a growing season. I've got it down now, we had a really good harvest this year.


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is my experience....I was born and raised in Lapeer (thumb region) and lived there for almost 19 years before I joined the Air Force. I went through a lot of cold and snowy winters....however, my first duty station was Offutt Air Force Base, just outside of Omaha, NE and I can tell you that my first winter in Nebraska felt much colder than what I remembered in MI. 

I think that the abundance of trees/woods in MI help keep the wind chill from getting too bad...but, in NE, there is nothing to stop the wind but cows and barbed wire fence. . Of course, if you live on the west or northwest coastlines where you get the wind right off the great lakes, it might be a different story. I actually ended up back in NE 22 years later, which is where I am now. And, I would much rather spend my winters in MI than here. 



kellyst said:


> I have a question for you Michiganders. I've thought about relocating to the northern lower peninsula a lot - I love the area. But I've never been there in winter. I don't mind snow and cold but I hate wind. Today its about 20 degrees outside, which I wouldn't mind if we didn't have sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts of 50. Here in western Ohio, surrounded by empty grain fields, the winter winds are unrelenting. So my question for you is how are the winter winds in the northern lower peninsula?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a pic for our place, we are North of Lapeer.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Here's a pic for our place, we are North of Lapeer.


No fair! You're giving me spring fever! Beautiful place, beautiful views!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

kellyst said:


> I have a question for you Michiganders. I've thought about relocating to the northern lower peninsula a lot - I love the area. But I've never been there in winter. I don't mind snow and cold but I hate wind. Today its about 20 degrees outside, which I wouldn't mind if we didn't have sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts of 50. Here in western Ohio, surrounded by empty grain fields, the winter winds are unrelenting. So my question for you is how are the winter winds in the northern lower peninsula?


We do get wind, that's just part of winter no matter where you live I think. I don't think the winters are that bad up here (East side of the Northern Lower Penn).



Tiempo said:


> We should have one at my friend's campground in Waterloo! It's a horseman's campground so people could bring their mounts if they wish and head out into the trails.
> 
> He also has live bluegrass every Saturday night during the warm season.


Nobody has horses that goes. I am getting ready to get another one, but right now, nobody has horses or rides. 



7thswan said:


> Here's a pic for our place, we are North of Lapeer.




Beautiful!!!


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Trenary toast dunked in coffee......mmmmmmmm!




Jerngen said:


> I never understood the draw of the Trenary Toast. All of the doctors at the office I worked at (Marquette OB/GYN) ALWAYS had those in their break room.
> 
> Anyhow...... I've lived all over MI.
> 
> ...


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Michigan can be beautiful in the summer.


----------



## chicky momma (Jul 25, 2006)

Lived in Michigan, southern lower all my life, love it. Have lived in Bellevue, Battle Creek, Lansing, now in Jackson. Used to have chickens, now just a couple cats. Love the homesteading idea and do what I can but.... Grow alot of my own food, can and freeze. Also pick berries/fruit when in season. Currently hoop house grower of veggies. Would love to connect with other Michiganders. I think Tiempo is closest to me.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

k9 said:


> Michigan can be beautiful in the summer.


Yes it is! ... and the fall, and the spring... and even in the winter.


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

Kazahleenah - are some areas less windy than others? I imagine its worse close to one of the lakes.


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

lanewilliam21 said:


> Here is my experience....I was born and raised in Lapeer (thumb region) and lived there for almost 19 years before I joined the Air Force. I went through a lot of cold and snowy winters....however, my first duty station was Offutt Air Force Base, just outside of Omaha, NE and I can tell you that my first winter in Nebraska felt much colder than what I remembered in MI.
> 
> I think that the abundance of trees/woods in MI help keep the wind chill from getting too bad...but, in NE, there is nothing to stop the wind but cows and barbed wire fence. . Of course, if you live on the west or northwest coastlines where you get the wind right off the great lakes, it might be a different story. I actually ended up back in NE 22 years later, which is where I am now. And, I would much rather spend my winters in MI than here.


Lanewilliam, is the difference between MI and NE mainly the wind?


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> We should have one at my friend's campground in Waterloo! It's a horseman's campground so people could bring their mounts if they wish and head out into the trails.
> 
> He also has live bluegrass every Saturday night during the warm season.


I've known tons of people who ride at Waterloo...I've never had the pleasures of being one of them yet!!


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

The wind can be pretty fierce here; in my area it never seems to stop. I suppose that's why Michigan has been getting all those huge ugly windmills.


----------



## edgewaterfarm (Jul 18, 2011)

We're currently homesteading in SW MI but looking at land in the western UP. Love the seasons!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

kellyst said:


> Kazahleenah - are some areas less windy than others? I imagine its worse close to one of the lakes.


Yes, worse the closer to the lakes you get. Other than that, the areas I have lived are pretty even in the winter for wind.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Kazahleenah said:


> Yes, worse the closer to the lakes you get. Other than that, the areas I have lived are pretty even in the winter for wind.


We are 2 to 3 miles from Lake Michigan as the crow flies. Between our farm and the lake are two glacial ridges. These slow down the winds a little but the winds could still be useful for windmill/wind turbines if that is your choice. I like cooling winds in the summer when temps become high. Anything can be a curse or an asset, however you wish to view it.


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

For me, it is the main difference. MI also gets more snow, but I personally don't mind that. If it's going to be cold, I'd rather have snow on the ground for sledding, snowmobiling, etc...Otherwise, there isn't a lot of other difference when it comes to weather. But, MI has more "natural" beauty (lakes, rivers, woods, hunting/fishing etc.) that is what I really miss. Living in NE is nice, low population, safe towns, great schools...but, it's mostly high-priced farmland with very little trees/water. I'm happy living in NE while my kids finish school (another 3-5 yrs), but when the time comes, I'm hoping to move back to MI.



kellyst said:


> Lanewilliam, is the difference between MI and NE mainly the wind?


----------



## duane9835 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! New here My wife and i just purchased 80 acres and are starting our own HomeStead!!! We have been wanting and waiting for years for our own piece of the pie and finally found it!! Its vacant with no building so i will be busy the rest of this winter and all next summer for sure..... 

We are in NE MI close to Oscoda and have lived here our whole lives......


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I live near the lake and it is pretty windy AT TIMES. March can blow you away, but I just imagine it's blowing winter away. I much prefer Mi's winter to Iowa's or Missouri's and very much prefer it's summers over TN's.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Not to cause thread drift but there was a "news" piece on CBS yesterday (I don;t have cable_so thats why I view cbs) about *farm land* going for $20,000 an acre out in NE . . . WOW . . . . .
Also in that piece about auctions of *farm land* and the gosh awfull prices being paid .. . . . . . . .
The reporter scops up a hand full of 'earth' and says "Black gold" . . . . . .
I wonder about that what with the heavey application of chemicals . .?!?!

Unfortunately my Mich. sandy soil will never ever compete with that NE "black gold"

Think I'll stay right here and just keep adding amendments to the soil for my veggies garden...........................


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow! I didn't know so many of you lived so close. I am in Atlanta, which is between Alpena and Gaylord. Comins is really close, go through there all the time. We have 138 acres that is mostly woods. Having just moved back here and buying this house, we haven't had time to do any real "homesteading", but we are working on it. Just got some land cleared this summer so DH can build a pole barn.
Michigan will always be home to me no matter how old I get.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> I'm down in Monroe County, lots of farmland and small towns, easy commute to Ann Arbor and Toledo.


I agree - Monroe is the best kept secret in michigan. close enough to big cities for work purposes, small enough that you still have acres of farmland whereever you look. born and bred in monroe county.


----------



## cshire (Feb 1, 2011)

7.5 acres on the Jackson/Wastenaw county line here.

Moved out from the city in August 2010, so only 1 year of "homesteading" so far. Still commuting to metro Detroit area for work daily.

Had a big garden this past summer and have laying hens for now. 

Lots of future plans for hogs, maybe a dairy cow or goats, maybe a head or 2 of beef if we can get a few more acres.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Another Michigander here. (By the way, Abraham Lincoln coined that term for Michigan residents when he visited Kalamazoo in 1856.) I grew up in Lapeer County and own a small place there, but I have moved my homestead up north near Rogers City, right on Lake Huron. I've wandered all over the world but I always drift back to Michigan. There's no place else on earth like it! Living on the water is windy, but the water also soaks up heat all summer and keeps the winters more moderate than other areas this far north. I love it!


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats on your 80, duane! Enjoy every bit of it for us that don't have access to that much elbow room!


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I visited Atlanta with a friend of mine when I was younger and just fell in love with the area. I'd love to have just 20 acres up there to retire to...congrats on the 100+ that you have. Enjoy!




OK Yankee said:


> Wow! I didn't know so many of you lived so close. I am in Atlanta, which is between Alpena and Gaylord. Comins is really close, go through there all the time. We have 138 acres that is mostly woods. Having just moved back here and buying this house, we haven't had time to do any real "homesteading", but we are working on it. Just got some land cleared this summer so DH can build a pole barn.
> Michigan will always be home to me no matter how old I get.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry so long to answer but been offline for a while..I live in Manton area south of Traverse city Michigan..hey we finally got some real snow eh?


----------



## cebmjb (Sep 11, 2007)

We are also in Michigan. I was born in Detroit and my husband in Toledo Ohio. We later moved to Texas for 30 years. Really loved it but missed the winter.Had to put up the Christmas tree with air conditioner running.When my husband retired again we decided to move back to Michigan. For the 30 years we always traveled from Texas to Michigan at least once a year. One day we decided to go back, sell our place and move back. Since most of our family live here we found a place in Monroe County in a little town called Erie.We have only 8 acres now but we are able to have our horses, chickens and a garden. But we live in the township so there is alot of laws and regulations. If we had to move again it would have been out of any township. But more and more people are moving out of Toledo and Detroit . So I guess it is suppose to benifit us. But there is jobs here. We are close to great hospitals, good shopping and alot of things to do all year round. It is good to be back home!!!!


----------



## NikkiMI (Aug 5, 2011)

I would love that link aswell, I have yet to find like minded farmers were we moved to here in SE Michigan.
Actually it's Northern Oakland County so that could be why :/


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

NikkiMI said:


> I would love that link aswell, I have yet to find like minded farmers were we moved to here in SE Michigan.
> Actually it's Northern Oakland County so that could be why :/


Sent it to you.


----------



## CowboyBunny (Oct 6, 2003)

Late to the party....

West Michigan here. Grew up in Grand Rapids. Beautiful Newaygo County now. Lots of hills and woods in my area so the wind isn't an issue, it's usually a spring thing anyway. We raise our own meat rabbits, meat chickens, meat turkeys, pork (summer only), layers and breeding chickens. Plenty of game in our area too. Ground is great for anything I could hope to grow and weather wise...just about perfect! There is a lake or a river about 15 minutes away no matter where you are and outdoor activities are endless.

We also own property in Isabella county, completely wooded. Mid Michigan tends to be flatter and more open then where I am now.

Tami


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Another Michigander checking in!

Born near Detroit, lived in that area first nine years of my life, then near Lansing for 10 years.

Dh was born in Alpena and lived in Alcona County--where he's related to just about everyone--the first 19 years of his life, before coming down to Lansing (where he met me  ) for his first two years of college. Then he transferred up to Michigan Tech, where he'd wanted to be all along. 

We spent two years in the UP while he finished his degree, then moved to the Standish area for a little over a year, and back to the Lansing area for the past 17 years. Whew! 


Dh and I plan to retire to the UP; probably the Keweenaw, or possibly near Paradise. We really miss living up there. There's just not enough snow (and too many people!) down here.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd really like that link as well, the more interaction with local homesteaders, the better.

Seemed kind of ironic to me, yesterday..my Amish neighbor called me on the phone and talked for like 45 minutes. LOL, just sort of tickled my funny bone a little, here I am trying to get closer to his way of life, and he's getting all into talking on the phone! I like where my bit of land is; there's various branches of an Amish family on three sides, makes for peaceful, quiet neighbors. I just wish this house would sell so I could build over there.

What's up with the weather, anyways? Early January in Michigan, and I'm out working on my truck without gloves or a hat. Getting my 'season sense' all confused.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

We're still waiting for snow on the ground here. 
We "had" almost an inch a couple days ago... but it's gone now.
Really do need that ground cover soon...


----------



## mike (Jul 27, 2005)

We love the Thumb! I would live no where else.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

we got about a foot of snow on Jan 1 and 2 but at 46 yesterday and 32 overnight it is melting fast..down to about 2 " on level..but there are plow piles..so they'll likely last.

can't believe this weather, hope the newbies don't consider this normal or they'll be in for a big surprise eh?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have things that are actually growing in the greenhouse. I'd hope to just keep them alive but doubted I could do that through Dec, let alone into Jan. And here it is WARM enough to grow. Sooo glad I have the greenhouse this year. 

It's nice to see so many from Mi.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

It's always amazing how many of us are in Michigan, isn't it?


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Imlay city here, surprised to see so many members from my area, I am newer to all this and we moved up here from the city cause we wanted to live the country lifestyle for us and our kids. I'd love to get in touch with some locals with more experience for when I need advice. We do a little of everything, jack fo all trades but master of none lol. I have gardens, sheep, horses, chickens, dogs. I hope to grow a more productive garden this year and finally learn how to can!

Stephanie


----------



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

The weather yesterday in Port Huron was 54. Loved it.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> Up by Kingsley, on the Manistee River?
> 
> You all are making me homesick! It doesn't take much, especially around the holidays.
> 
> I don't know of a prettier small town than Charlevoix. Love that whole area, from Traverse City to Petoskey ... for those who have never been there, the road (US-31) runs along the bay and Lake Michigan through rolling country with lots of orchards. Heaven on Earth! It's a might chilly in the wintertime, though. :teehee:


I kinda forgot _exactly_ where high rollaway was, but I remember the story. The felled trees were hauled here to be pushed over the edge of the river bank. The place is incredibly beautiful. 

I was told a story that long vanished indigenous people lived very close to the high rollaway. This particular area was their home for many years until Europeans came. (I know this statement can be made for 90% of the US.) Still, a beautiful place!!!!

I'm in SW MI near Allegan and Gobles.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I used to go to Gobles for my feed - and we just got a barn cat from Allegan last week. Not far at all.


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

We are moving to West Michigan -- Baldwin area in between Ludington and Grand Rapids. Anyone know of any good homeschooling resources?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

Gees, I guess I better check in too. Livingston County Michigan between Lansing to the west, Flint to the north, Ann Arbor to the south and Pontiac to the east.

Bill


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

kenworth said:


> SW MI, best place on earth, in the center of heaven. Ok, I'm prejudiced.
> 
> @Jim-mi, are you near a place they call High Roll-away? Went there about 10 years ago and fell in love with it.


I too am from Mi and I have been to High Roll Away. Very scenic. It's not far at all from Traverse City. A short walk leads one to an overlook where loggers used to send tree logs down a steep hill to the river below to float the trees to the mill location. My brother takes the family there to get photo's each fall.

-scrt crk


----------



## goatchops (Dec 3, 2003)

South Central Michigan about 10 miles from the Ohio/Indiana line in Hillsdale County. Beautiful, cheap small farms but pretty economically depressed. 

I recieve a military pension and we are living comfortably. 

We grow large gardens & raise goats, sheep, Yaks, chickens & Emu for our use and neighbors. 

Cities are close enough to get a little 'culture' and then retreat back to 'reality'.

Good luck with your move-

Peace


----------



## goatchops (Dec 3, 2003)

South Central Michigan about 10 miles from the Ohio/Indiana line in Hillsdale County. Been here a couple years. Beautiful, clean air & plenty of water. Cheap small farms but pretty economically depressed. 

I recieve a military pension and we are living comfortably. 

We grow large gardens & raise goats, sheep, Yaks, chickens & Emu for our use and neighbors. 

Cities are close enough to get a little 'culture' and then retreat back to 'reality'.

Good luck with your move-

Peace


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sounds a lot like "Dead Mans Hill" . . . . On a clear day you can see miles and miles across the Jordan Valley .. . . . . . .
A whole lot of film has been exposed there . . . . . . .


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

I live in S.E. Michigan, Oakland county. Not sure if I'd be considered home steading, but I'm trying to start a small farm on my 10 acres. So for we have some chickens, ducks, a couple boer goats that we've bred and 2 Hereford gilts that we're breeding with the hopes of selling little hereford hogs in the spring. We also have a large garden, though last year (our first) pretty much everything died, hope to do better this year. I plan on selling eggs and vegitables at the farmers market this year if everything works out.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Nature Man said:


> Gees, I guess I better check in too. Livingston County Michigan between Lansing to the west, Flint to the north, Ann Arbor to the south and Pontiac to the east.
> 
> Bill


Wow, you're probably not far from me at all. I'm about 5-6 miles west of the Livingston/Ingham County line.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I live about 10 to 15 miles east of the High roll away, there is also another smaller roll away on the Manistee just north of us, this one you can play on safely as it isn't so steep..just s of county line between Grand Traverse and Missaukee co...and east of the bridge is a small road south to it..


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> Sounds a lot like "Dead Mans Hill" . . . . On a clear day you can see miles and miles across the Jordan Valley .. . . . . . .
> A whole lot of film has been exposed there . . . . . . .


About 8 miles from where I grew up. Spent a LOT of time in the valley.


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

Any opinions on the areas around Reed City and Big Rapids?


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

kellyst said:


> Any opinions on the areas around Reed City and Big Rapids?


Reed City is a small, friendly lil town. Not thinking the job market would be that great, but it is a nice, quaint little town.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Who all is comming to the Michigan Campout next month?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

CowboyBunny said:


> We also own property in Isabella county, completely wooded. Mid Michigan tends to be flatter and more open then where I am now.
> 
> Tami


Which township? I am in the nw corner of Gratiot Co, Isabella's just to our north, about 5 miles.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Gotta come to the campout so as to meet all us ugly ducklings and trade lots and lots of yap yap . . . . . . . .
My hill is higher than your hill etc etc
Then we throw another log on the fire and discuss the whole world at large. . . .good stuff . . . . .

A PM to Kazahleenah (see above) will get you all the info you will need . . . . .

Our camp gathering is at a nice campground a wee bit north of Grayling..........


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Kaza, I "borrowed" your posting from michiganhomesteaders...hope that's okay. (We plan to be there July 14 for conversation and great food, of course!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



July 13-14-15th 2012
Frederick, MI

http://trailscampground.com/index.html

The prices are:

RUSTIC SITE .....$16.00 PER NIGHT 
$96.00 PER WEEK 
$300.00 PER MO.

ELECTRIC & WATER SITE .........$20.00 PER NIGHT 
$120.00 PER WEEK 
$350.00 PER MO.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

kellyst said:


> Any opinions on the areas around Reed City and Big Rapids?


Im a little south of Big Rapids. Ferris State University is there, so the job market is pretty good. Nestles has a Bottled water plant a few miles south too. Both Reed Ctiy and Big Rapids have small hospitals. Shopping is better in Big Rapids than Reed City - Wall Mart Miejers Lowes Menards are all in BR. Its a nice area lots of forrest and lakes. Ive been here almost 20 years and Its the best place Ive ever lived!


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Doesn't look like there are many other yoopers on here. Of course, I've only been here 16 years so I don't actually count as a real yooper . . . . .


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

CowboyBunny said:


> Late to the party....
> 
> West Michigan here. Grew up in Grand Rapids. Beautiful Newaygo County now. Lots of hills and woods in my area so the wind isn't an issue, it's usually a spring thing anyway. We raise our own meat rabbits, meat chickens, meat turkeys, pork (summer only), layers and breeding chickens. Plenty of game in our area too. Ground is great for anything I could hope to grow and weather wise...just about perfect! There is a lake or a river about 15 minutes away no matter where you are and outdoor activities are endless.
> 
> ...


Looks like we are neighbors - Newago co also - near WC. I grew up in GR too. Love it here! Getting ready to hit the dunes in Silver Lake for the 4th. There is so much to do its hard to choose.


----------



## cabinlover (May 29, 2012)

Hello everyone!! My first post !!
I am also a Michigander....... Born and raised in Detroit..... now currently in the burbs of Oakland County and cant wait to leave !!
I bought a 5 acre property with tiny house last year..... after many many years of bugging my hubby to move up north...... get closer to nature and away from the crime here. My future homestead is just west of gaylord.......... all i think about is moving to my happy place....... having a huge garden....... chickens..... and maybe Alpacas( this i am researching). My husband was born and raised in the thumb. His entire huge family has dairy farmed there since 1890. I would never live anywhere else........ not long term anyway.


----------



## CowboyBunny (Oct 6, 2003)

Riverdale - NW Corner of Isabella County. Our property is actually split by township lines, we're part in Gilmore Township and part in Coldwater Township.

Janetn - We're really neighbors...we are between WC and Hesperia. My dh keeps bugging me to take the Jeep to Silver Lake, we have friends who go. I'm content to not battle the crowds and keep to the trails here in our backyard but he'll probably talk me into it someday.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Hubby & I are born & raised Yoopers...we have a small cabin on 3 acres...between Marquette & Escanaba. I stay home while he drives log truck. I have a small garden but I have added containers for more veggies. We don't have a lot of yard space. We have 2 horses, 2 old dogs & 2 old cats...hoping to add chickens to the mix one day. We both hunt & fish to help keep the freezer full. We live on a dead end road that leads to this......









We do most of our fishing here & also bear hunting.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

CowboyBunny said:


> Riverdale - NW Corner of Isabella County. Our property is actually split by township lines, we're part in Gilmore Township and part in Coldwater Township.
> 
> Janetn - We're really neighbors...we are between WC and Hesperia. My dh keeps bugging me to take the Jeep to Silver Lake, we have friends who go. I'm content to not battle the crowds and keep to the trails here in our backyard but he'll probably talk me into it someday.


Small world! We're going to have to have coffee or something. Last year was my first experience at Silver Lake - thought I would hate the crowds ect - loved it Im a dune addict now, talked DH into a sandrail. :shrug:


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> Gotta come to the campout so as to meet all us ugly ducklings and trade lots and lots of yap yap . . . . . . . .
> My hill is higher than your hill etc etc
> Then we throw another log on the fire and discuss the whole world at large. . . .good stuff . . . . .
> 
> ...



We throw a LOT of logs on the fire.... lol


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Lived there for a few years in Monroe county, downriver of Detroit. Absolutely hated it. Flat, barren fields, industrialized, lack of trees, and tons of landfills and trailer parks everywhere. Had the worst soil I ever saw...pure sand with random chunks of solid gray clay. Houses had no water wells due to sulfur that was so strong, a pro system could not even remove it. Lots of low land, swamps and deep ditches that made epic clouds of mosquitoes so bad in the summer that you could not step foot outdoors. Lots of former Detroit city people moved to the area, so there were lots of houses that sat on a bit of acreage, but were totally unkept with couches tossed in the front yard and grass 2 feet high, next door would be a 400k McMansion...half the county was all mixed up like this.

That being said, the rest of the state seemed very nice~!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Just NE of Grand Rapids. We toy with rabbits, chickens, ducks and a big garden. Not really much of a homestead as it is only 9/10ths of an acre but we won't move now until our daughter is thru the awesome school system we are in (3 years). We have toyed with living elsewhere but Michigan is home.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yooper . . . That pix of the stream is so hard on the eyes I couldn't quit looking at it.

Wish I had access to the likes of that............


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

janetn said:


> Im a little south of Big Rapids. Ferris State University is there, so the job market is pretty good. Nestles has a Bottled water plant a few miles south too. Both Reed Ctiy and Big Rapids have small hospitals. Shopping is better in Big Rapids than Reed City - Wall Mart Miejers Lowes Menards are all in BR. Its a nice area lots of forrest and lakes. Ive been here almost 20 years and Its the best place Ive ever lived!


kazahleenah and janetn,

Thank you guys for your input on Reed City and Big Rapids!

How is the soil and climate in that area for gardening? 

Also, if I move to the area I plan on starting my own business. I have a professional job that is needed in every area, but i wanted to see in general how the economies are doing there. Is there a good feeling in these areas that the economy is ok? Do people seem to be spending money or are they just in survival mode?

thanks!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Haven said:


> Lived there for a few years in Monroe county, downriver of Detroit. Absolutely hated it. Flat, barren fields, industrialized, lack of trees, and tons of landfills and trailer parks everywhere. Had the worst soil I ever saw...pure sand with random chunks of solid gray clay. Houses had no water wells due to sulfur that was so strong, a pro system could not even remove it. Lots of low land, swamps and deep ditches that made epic clouds of mosquitoes so bad in the summer that you could not step foot outdoors. Lots of former Detroit city people moved to the area, so there were lots of houses that sat on a bit of acreage, but were totally unkept with couches tossed in the front yard and grass 2 feet high, next door would be a 400k McMansion...half the county was all mixed up like this.
> 
> That being said, the rest of the state seemed very nice~!


 Have to agree with you there, Most of Michigan is lovely, but I don't care for that area at all..quite depressing, even in the country.

I've seen a few pockets around Milan and Dundee that are nice, but not many...and that water! Gag.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

kellyst said:


> kazahleenah and janetn,
> 
> Thank you guys for your input on Reed City and Big Rapids!
> 
> ...


The soil is sandy loam - a little poop and your good. Last frost is around the end of June - in the fall its the second week in Sept. The summers are moderated by the lake - Its hot, but not usually too terribly humid. Good growing you will have to start tomatoes peppers ect inside.

The economy is a mixed bag, west Mich is not as tied to the auto industry. As I said Big Rapids has Ferris State - Nestles is a big presence in the area - Ice Mountain plant south of town and Fremont [in Newago co ] has Gerber. If you want work its there. We do have a subset of rural poor who just never got it, they are generational welfare. People are spending, even if they dont have it. The stores are buzy. Big Rapids is pretty stable because of the college. Then there is tourism - somehow people are finding the money to come no matter what - the expressway on Friday is packed!

Hope this helps


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Haven said:


> Lived there for a few years in Monroe county, downriver of Detroit. Absolutely hated it. Flat, barren fields, industrialized, lack of trees, and tons of landfills and trailer parks everywhere. Had the worst soil I ever saw...pure sand with random chunks of solid gray clay. Houses had no water wells due to sulfur that was so strong, a pro system could not even remove it. Lots of low land, swamps and deep ditches that made epic clouds of mosquitoes so bad in the summer that you could not step foot outdoors. Lots of former Detroit city people moved to the area, so there were lots of houses that sat on a bit of acreage, but were totally unkept with couches tossed in the front yard and grass 2 feet high, next door would be a 400k McMansion...half the county was all mixed up like this.
> 
> That being said, the rest of the state seemed very nice~!


Haven, that's where I moved from to northern Mi. I lived near the awful sulfur water....ugh, rotten egg smell. Friends and relatives had it...I couldn't even brush my teeth there when I visited after I moved away. Village of Maybee had that water and probably many other towns around there. I agree on all the flat land and excessive mosquitoes....I love hilly land so when I visit back there, I realize all the reasons I left! And the incredible traffic on Telegraph and Monroe St. that I cannot deal with anymore....I am much more content living "up north".


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

kellyst said:


> .....but i wanted to see in general how the economies are doing there. Is there a good feeling in these areas that the economy is ok? Do people seem to be spending money or are they just in survival mode?
> 
> thanks!


I know a LOT of people who live in Big Rapids, Morley, Stanwood, WhiteCloud, Lakeview, Howard City, Newaygo, Canadian Lakes, etc. etc. areas who commute to the Grand Rapids metro region for work. 

For us, it's a matter of lifestyle. 

I think people are loosening up the purse strings more lately..... but that could always change quickly.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

janetn said:


> The soil is sandy loam - a little poop and your good. Last frost is around the end of June - in the fall its the second week in Sept. The summers are moderated by the lake - Its hot, but not usually too terribly humid. Good growing you will have to start tomatoes peppers ect inside.


Typically, gardens are planted Memorial Weekend or shortly after.
Once in a while, they will have a frost advisory out, and we have to cover the plants for the night. 

Soil can vary drastically from one mile to the next here in Michigan. One place can have clay, and their neighbor will have a sandy soil.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Yooper . . . That pix of the stream is so hard on the eyes I couldn't quit looking at it.
> 
> Wish I had access to the likes of that............


Jim-mi, it's actually an impoundment built in the 80's for flood control & is over 700 acres  Yes, it's beautiful!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> Have to agree with you there, Most of Michigan is lovely, but I don't care for that area at all..quite depressing, even in the country.
> 
> I've seen a few pockets around Milan and Dundee that are nice, but not many...and that water! Gag.


It's pretty much the armpit of the mitten!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

kellyst said:


> kazahleenah and janetn,
> 
> i wanted to see in general how the economies are doing there. Is there a good feeling in these areas that the economy is ok? Do people seem to be spending money or are they just in survival mode?
> 
> thanks!


I think it is still recovering, but there are good and bad areas. Family that is still there just listed their condo for close to 300k and sold it in just 2 weeks. He said he is having a hard time now hiring good engineers for his auto company because so many left the state. It seems the more urban areas near Dearborn and other automotive regions are bouncing back.


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

Kris in MI said:


> Wow, you're probably not far from me at all. I'm about 5-6 miles west of the Livingston/Ingham County line.


And I'm probably not far from you! 

We're closing NEXT WEEK on our new house between Lansing and Howell. We're geeked! We plan chickens, quail, ducks, maybe turkeys next year, a few triple-purpose sheep, and we'll see after that. Oh, and a few show rabbits and honey bees, and 5 kids. Can't forget them. 

We will raise only grass-fed heritage-breed animals, we eat Traditional Foods, homeschool, and live a very non-toxic simple lifestyle. Yet, I get highlights and love jewelry and fashion. I'm a bit of a dichotomy... Makes it hard to find friends with similar interests...


----------



## bfairbanks (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife and our 3 boys live in SW Michigan near the little town of Fennville. Our start up homestead is located within the ASGA (Allegan State Game Area). The ASGA is approx. 50,000 acres of prestine forest with lovely trails throughout. We're on 10 acres but surrounded by State Forest. It's very peaceful out where were at considering the nearest neighbor is about a quarter of a mile down the road. There is another 10 acres of woods available in back of me. They are asking 50k but the water and wildlife is amazing. 

So far, we only have chickens but goats are soon to follow. My wife is ambitious and also wants pigs. Our goal is go get mostly off the grid and self sustaining.

Brian


----------



## beeshurt (Apr 6, 2011)

Like HappyYooper, I live between Marquette and Escanaba. I have a creek running on the south side of my property - 10 acres with a house, 35x50' polebarn with 4 levels and a single car garage. I grew up in St. Clair Shores, moved to Durand (during first marriage), divorced and moved to Bath Twp. (East Lansing area) where I worked for MSU. I then took a job with MSU in the UP. When I first purchased the house 12 years ago, I traveled every weekend for almost 2 years until I got the position here.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does the UP have high speed internet?

I'll need that for work when I retire.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

With the exception of one year, I have lived all my live in SW Mi., but my license plate says "Adopted Yooper". I can't imagine anywhere else - the lakes and streams, the woods, hunting & fishing, etc. etc.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have At&t elevate that works any place you can get cell phone service. I take it to our deer camp with a Rapid River address so I can e Mail the wife pictures and stuff along with e mailing friends. I have only found one place in Michigan where the Cell phone didn't have a signal. Hy way 35 West of the Ford river about 10 miles.

We went to the At&t store in Flint to see about getting Hi speed wire less for our home back when we had dial up only. They didn't know a way we could get hi speed internet.
We went to Best Buy thinking we might need to buy a dish or some thing. A lady there set up right up.
Ask for the ARRP discount too.

http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/de...le-hotspot-elevate-4g-aircard-754s-black.html

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. We lived in the Rapid River campground one time. I can remember fishing on the river and chasing muskrats in a row boat.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

fishhead said:


> Thanks. We lived in the Rapid River campground one time. I can remember fishing on the river and chasing muskrats in a row boat.


Was this back in the day when the cheese factory was still open ?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not a whole bunch left in Rapid River, May have changed since I was last there. Truck stop across US 2 from the US2 41 Junction. Gas station on that intersection. A knife shop on the right as you go east, Jacks restaurant also. Gas station across the street from Jacks Swallow inn down the main street I guess you would call it. There is a lumber yard back in there still I guess and a Motel on US 2 with a trailer Utility type across the road.
There is what is called the dairy flow much like a Dairy queen was once a A&W drive in.

WE go into Glad Stone well just pass it really to a restaurant called Delonas, if we want some quick stuff we will shop at a small grocery in Glad stone other wise we go to the shop 1 in Escanaba.

 Al


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

bfairbanks said:


> My wife and our 3 boys live in SW Michigan near the little town of Fennville.


We are also in the Fennville area on a 5 acre homestead. 
Been here about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't remember a cheese factory but I don't like cheese.

We also lived in Gladstone.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

fishhead said:


> I don't remember a cheese factory but I don't like cheese.
> 
> We also lived in Gladstone.


The cheese factory was on the East end of town, north side of US 2. Don't remember exactly what happened (fire ?) but the business closed, building fell into disrepair, eventually dozed over? Perhaps this was around 1980-1985 ?
Best cheese curds I ever had! Some smoked whitefish, a cold beer, what a lunch!!


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm in west MI in the Manistee National Forest with more hunting, fishing and horseback riding than you can shake a stick at right out the back door. Did the whole homesteading thing, big garden, venison, beef, etc. but cutting back now that its just me here. Amish are close by for a lot of stuff. 

Taking the horse to the U.P. soon for a couple of weeks in the Hiawatha National Forest. :grin:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

crazydave said:


> The cheese factory was on the East end of town, north side of US 2. Don't remember exactly what happened (fire ?) but the business closed, building fell into disrepair, eventually dozed over? Perhaps this was around 1980-1985 ?
> Best cheese curds I ever had! Some smoked whitefish, a cold beer, what a lunch!!


We lived there in the early 60's. I remember the pasties and make them myself now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is where the utility trailer sales place is now. I think they took it down in 1992 or maybe 93.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Have done vacations to northern Michigan since I was a kid. Folks had a lake cabin on Skegemog lake about halfway between Traverse City & Kalkaska for many years. Six years ago we bought one on the same lake. Love the area and have discussed relocating after work life wraps up. At minimum, we will spend a lot more time there.

Daughter and son in law live near Traverse. He was born and raised in Leland.
the more time we spend there, the better we like the area, particularly after the bulk of the tourists go home. If you like to fish, it's a hard area to beat.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> That is where the utility trailer sales place is now. I think they took it down in 1992 or maybe 93.
> 
> Al


Is the motel still out there on the corner of Stonington Rd ?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Not me, but my sister lived in Michigan. At one time they owned a little store in Roseburg I think the name was. Then they moved to Yale. Lived most of their lives there then recently moved to the gulf coast of Florida.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes the Motel is still at the end of Stonington road, which goes back to the boat launch on hunters point Little Bay De Noc and the light house relic at the end of the road.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother & a sister lives north of Evart. Nice area good mix of farm and wood lands Brother is 3 miles from state land, and nice clean fishing lake with very few cabins on it. A mile from another lake with good fishing but lots of weekend traffic from skiers and jet skis.

Another sister lives near Sears again a nice mix of farm land and woods Not far from river.

 Al


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Alley Yooper - have you ever been back to the old Indian Cemetery? Maybe about 1/2 way between Nahma & Rapid River, south side of US 2, that's all I can remember right now


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We fished perch from the shore near Nahma. I can remember catching 3 at a time. They were delicious.

Are there areas in the UP where homesteaders are concentrated more than other areas?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If your talking about this cemetery, yes I have been there. Very close ot my deer camp. The Indians come to it on memorial day week end and have a big shin dig. We could hear them beating the drums and chanting at our cabin. Out of respect we have never went to see it how ever.

ISABELLA *CEMETERY* (Moss Lake) Located in section 3, County Road L-22, *Nahma* Township, Delta County, *Michigan*. It is township owned and active. 

Here is a link if you want to find a grave.
http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=cr&CRid=792&CScnty=1247&

Nahma has the hotel That has been there since we started our deer camp near by. About 97 they opened a restaurant and bar, the little general store closed and they tore down the Nahma club and old school. Also some of the old lumber buildings.

A big concrete boat launch with a lot of parking in back of the hotel that is DNR owned or ran.
Good fishing on the sturgeon river, My daughter and I have coned it several times from US 2 near Martins to the bay. Not a easy float by any means. Lots of log jams.


A lot of farms along 41 from Rapid River to Marquette, Also north & east out of Manistique a lot of farms, Uncle had a farm east of town behind the Airport, died this spring. Some around Cooks too. Big time farm country down towards Menominee, all in what I call a finger.

 Al


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in the Ottawa National Forest. We love it here.


----------

